
Anonymous Nest engineer rips into Google company's toxic working environment - Jerry2
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3527160/People-fall-asleep-corners-cry-bathrooms-heath-marriages-suffering-Anonymous-Nest-engineer-rips-company-s-CEO-details-toxic-working-environment.html
======
bootload
source:
[https://np.reddit.com/r/Nest/comments/4dbbgh/is_anyone_conce...](https://np.reddit.com/r/Nest/comments/4dbbgh/is_anyone_concerned_about_the_future_of_nest/?sort=top)

~~~
striking
And in case you hate digging for deleted comments, here's the text, in a
paste: [http://pastebin.com/raw/nNvyqpp9](http://pastebin.com/raw/nNvyqpp9)

------
snurk
Seems like he's ripping into Net's toxic environment, not Google's.

